# Aloe Vera Gel And IBS



## Guest (Oct 25, 2000)

Aloe Vera gel produced by Forever Living Products, can be taken as a drink on a daily basis. It can help to regulate and balance the digestive system. Please e-mail me for further details.Rumar.lacey1###ntlworld.com


----------

